# Poaching eggs in an electric steamer?



## khampson (Apr 25, 2015)

What method can I use to poach eggs in a electric steamer if it can be done?

Thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2015)

I would put them in buttered glass or metal bowl and steam the like that.  More like coddled eggs but with an open top.


----------

